# Anyone else getting a clear, jelly like discharge? :S



## Ang3l

Im 8 weeks and 6 days pregnant and this is my 2nd pregnancy (my last one ended in miscarriage at 7 weeks, 2 days in January) so naturally im panicking and checking everytime I go to the toilet and with every cramp, twinge or ache I get.

Anyway I went to the bathroom a while ago and noticed a small bit of clear jelly like discharge when I wiped (sorry if TMI). 

Is this anything to worry about or is it completly normal at this stage of pregnancy. Sorry this is probably me being ridiculous lol.

Thanks! :)

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/march-1.jpg

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev071pf___.png


----------



## Alexp

Hi Ang31

I have had this and also pale pink colour. I mentioned it to Dr yesterday bwho said dont worry about it. Hope that helps, you will find we all wittle about the smallest thing but get hope from answers from people in the same boat. Hope this reaasures you. Alex


----------



## Ang3l

Thank you, I just worry at the littlest of things lol. Im glad im not the only one getting that. :)


----------



## Louppey

I had this a couple of weeks ago, don't think it was anything to worry about. I've still been feeling just as pregnant since then & have heard Bubs HB with my Doppler :D


----------



## BellaBlu

This sounds gross but mine is Jelly like as well..
And it's clear with a yellow tinge. :shrug: I assume its normal!
I've had days that it was creamy, some days none at all.. And the past few have been jelly like. With the crazy hormones I'm sure its normal to be all sorts of different colors/consistancies.


----------



## Blah11

Your body makes a mucus plug when you're pregnant so any jelly like discharge you get is probably just left over bits of it :) nothing to worry about.


----------



## Shrimpy

completely normal :) I'm on baby #3 and I turn into a snail (sorry tmi) everytime I'm pregnant. It gets worse in the final trimester too ... the glamour of pregnancy!! Oh and incase this happens and you get alarmed, dont! It can vay in colour from clear to yellowy to green to very light pink. It's due to the vast hormonal changes going on in our bodies, similar to when we ovulate, hormone changes produce fertile mucus etc :)


----------



## Ang3l

Thanks everyone, im not worrying anymore lol. :)


----------



## Alexp

Shrimpy said:


> completely normal :) I'm on baby #3 and I turn into a snail (sorry tmi) everytime I'm pregnant.
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> oh that made me giggle but reassured too:thumbup:


----------



## SummerRaine

Weirdly enough I got a jelly like discharge this morning and later when I went to the bathroom I got a ton of EWCM. I managed to stretch it as far as my fingers could go and it just would not break, it was amazing:blush:I never got EWCM like that when I was TTC.


----------



## crazy mummy

I had this in my last pregnancy so I phoned the hospital because I was freaked out and the midwife at the hospital said its perfectly normal and not to worry


----------

